# Acabado de cajas Acusticas: Lustre a muñeca



## AntonioAA

Como fuera solicitado acá : _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/571045/ _

...inicio este post .

Ojala sirva.

Ante todo espero que no se desilusionen , ya que esto viene con un halo de "mito" ...y lo que les voy a contar veran que no lo es tanto . Lamento escupirle el asado a algun artesano!!

1- Material: Laca Nitrosintética , solvente: Thinner . Puede usarse el "comun" o el "sello de oro" que es mas refinado , especialmente para autos...
Lo recomendable es tener 2 componentes : SELLADOR y LACA . Preparense a comprar solvente , ya que normalmente se usa 4:1 
Marca: Siempre he usado ALBA , no es tan facil de conseguir como antes.

2- Superficie : segun su estado inicial , lija #80 al principio , luego #150-180 . No matarse con los pelitos , ya viene explicacion . Importante la lija que sea NOPAST ( la color gris clarito ) 

3- Tonalizado : vienen de varias marcas los frasquitos de distintos tonos ( roble , caoba , cedro etc ) para barnices . Uso : DEBE TEÑIRSE LA MADERA primero , no la laca , ya que si lo hacemos , al muñequear puede disminuirse el espesor y quedar tonos diferentes . Para teñir , usar un bollo de algodon envuelto en un trapo sin pelusa ( o poca ) y la tintura disuelta en thinner . Pasar varias veces en capas FINAS hasta lograr el tono deseado . Todo en movimientos circulares u "ochos" . A mas finas las capas, mas parejo el color.

4- La ( famosa ) MUÑECA : en realidad es la de uno , pero se usa un buen bollo de algodon , estopa etc del tamaño de la palma , envuelto en un trapo que no largue pelusa . 

5- Nunca use lo que se llama el tapaporos . Tiene sus complicaciones y no me disgusta que se note un poco la veta .

6- Aplicación : Lo ideal es a soplete o pistola de pistón ( ya no creo que se consigan ) . Tambien puede darse a pincel , con los cuidados que veremos.

7- Dilución : Como les dije antes , la laca viene de consistencia miel , debe diluirse en thinner aproximadamente 4:1 si es para soplete y 3:1 para pincel. Como saber el punto??
Existen los viscosimetros que no es mas que un tarrito chiquito con un agujero ... se llena y se toma el tiempo que demora en pasar . 
Los pintores usan el "ojo" , esto es que mientras revolvemos la pintura , al levantar , lo que caiga sea un HILO , NO GOTAS . La consistencia para soplete es un almibar como el de los duraznos . Para pincel un poco mas espesa.

8- Presion del soplete: cualquiera , segun la pistola , entre 20 y 40 lbs. .Probar un poco afuera que el abanico sea parejo y no "ratee" . Si esto sucede, aumentar la dilución .

9- Humedad ambiente : al ser thinner , evapora rapido y enfria la superficie ... ESTAR ATENTOS , si al secar se pone blancuzco , ES QUE ESTA CONDENSANDO HUMEDAD . No debe suceder . Suspender . Dar manos mas livianas y menos presion ....

10.a - Aplicacion  a Soplete: Primero se usa el Sellador . Dos o tres manos finas , seca en 15 minutos segun temperatura ambiente .  
La aplicación debe hacerse a una distancia de 20-30 cm aprox . lo mas pareja posible ... regular el abanico de la pistola relativamente ancho , de modo que sea mas parejo.
Es recomendable NO EMPAPAR la superficie , tampoco pulverizado ... apenas que empiece a verse mojada.

10.b Aplicacion a pincel : Con el tiempo y el aumento de la cancha , y como para cosas chicas es mucho trabajo limpiar la pistola de sopletear ... aprendi a hacerlo a pincel.
Tambien puede hacerse con la misma muñeca , pero es mas lento e impreciso.
Con el sellador/laca diluido un poco mas espeso que para soplete ( almibar ) se aplica sobre la superficie.
Las pinceladas rápidas y NUNCA REPASAR . No es esmalte sintetico , recordar que seca casi apenas lo aplicamos . Ademas corremos el riesgo de levantar lo que aplicamos antes. Es MUY MALO si sucede esto cuando dimos tintura previamente !!! .

Si dimos tintura , la primer mano darla especialmente rapido . El pincel NO debe "pegarse".
Recomiendo hacer alguna prueba antes si es la primera vez. A la segunda mano ya no es tan riesgoso . El pincel debe "agregar"  , no estirar . Pensarlo como si fuera una espatula y pusieramos masilla . No se asusten que no es para tanto....

Asi damos varias manos livianas . No preocuparse si quedan visibles las pinceladas ... todo se lija. Si alguna zona se "levantó" la laca ...esperamos que seque y le aplicamos solamente ahi...

Como gran ventaja de este metodo , ES MENOS SENSIBLE A LA HUMEDAD , ya que no se pulveriza y se enfria menos violentamente. Recomendable para dias mas humedos.

11- Lijado: Una vez aplicado el sellador , dejar secar un par de horas . Veremos que la superficie esta HORRIBLE ! . No desesperar . Veremos que los pelitos de la madera han quedado duros , por ello es que no habia que "matarse" lijando antes....
Tomamos lija ( siempre NoPast ) #240-360 y lijamos . Rapido y sin hacer presion.... veran que con poco trabajo la superficie queda impecable . Queda lista para la laca.

12- LACA : Se aplica igual que el sellador , a soplete o pincel . Varias manos FINAS siempre y sin empapar .... Dejar 15´ entre cada una .

13- Dejar secar un par de horas la laca al menos antes del acabado a muñeca.Si dimos a pincel y las pinceladas son muy notables, proceder a una lijadita suave igual que con el sellador.

14- MUÑECA : Ya la describí , debe entrarnos comoda en el puño si bien no es fundamental . Trapo sin pelusa!! 
Primero mojamos la muñeca con thinner , que NO chorree.
Empezamos a pasarla muy liviano sobre la superfice sin apretar . Solo para mojar...
El movimiento es en circulos u "ochos" . NO debe parase la muñeca , que es donde se "pega" y levanta la laca de la superficie.
A medida que se evapora el solvente , vamos aumentando la presion..hasta que casi esté seca . 

Si en algun momento se "pegó" solo tenemos que aplicar nuevamente laca, dejar secar y proceder nuevamente. 

Eso es todo , consulten lo que quieran.Animense que no es dificil y aunque no parezca..RAPIDO.
Empiecen con alguna cajita chica para ponerse cancheros.. queden bien con la Sra.. y se la regalan para la bijou...

Otra que me olvidé :  Si quieren un acabado mas MATE , obviamente usar laca mate y a la muñeca mojarla con LACA MUY DILUIDA EN LUGAR DE THINNER SOLO.


----------



## cyverlarva

Sencillamente gracias, antonio!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias MAESTRO!!!!!!!!
Ya la estoy bajando!!!!

PD: Recién caigo por que se llama "laqueado A MUÑECA"  , yo pensé que por "muñeca" era "a mano", pero me acaba de caer la ficha que "muñeca" es el bollito de estopa cubierto en trapo  ..que boló.....


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por el aporte antonio
Un saludo


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Muchas gracias MAESTRO!!!!!!!!
> Ya la estoy bajando!!!!
> 
> PD: Recién caigo por que se llama "laqueado A MUÑECA"  , yo pensé que por "muñeca" era "a mano", pero me acaba de caer la ficha que "muñeca" es el bollito de estopa cubierto en trapo  ..que boló.....



yo te diria que busques en la güeb "pulido Frances", hoy me estuve deshasnando bastante y es todo un tema....


----------



## AntonioAA

Anteriormente se hacia con "goma laca" que eran unas escamitas que se disolvian en "alcohol de lustrar".... no llegue a conocerlo y supongo que no debe ser facil conseguirla. Me toco "pelar" muebles que la tenian y no creo que haya sido mejor que la nitro ... vieron los muebles que hice hace 26 años ...siguen tal cual . La mesa no la mostré , pero tuvo en este tiempo 3 retocadas dado el uso intenso DE DIARIO .. esto muestra la calidad del material.

Lo que expuse lo "robé" mirando carpinteros e interrogandolos con cara de estúpido ( que me sale bien) 
y diciendo "uy ... que dificil debe ser eso !! ...nunca intentaría !! "....

Por supuesto que como en todas estas cosas , cada uno tendra su librito , esta FUNCIONA porque he hecho montones de cosas  : sillas , percheros , mesas de luz , cajas de Chandon , roperos , aparadores ... soy fanatico del roble antiguo .

Encantado de aportar algo que sirva . Espero los resultados de sus "Trabajos Practicos" ... 
No duden en preguntar .


----------



## lubeck

Como se dice en mi pueblo.... mi mero mole...los acabados....  (naaa no tanto)

un tip y un pequeño aporte...

el secreto de un buen acabado es el lijado, para preparar la base( madera, mdf u otro) primero se abre el poro con una lija grado 80 en madera  o 100 en MDF y se cierra con un grado 120 (oxalum) y despues del sellado se sigue cerrando primero con una lija 220 y despues 360 (CarSil), dependiendo de los solidos del sellador puede ser un grado mas.... se puede meter una lija 500 sobre una primer capa de laca para eliminar los microsurcos....

el entintado (tonalizado) puede ser a pistola para que sea mas uniforme diluyendo la mezcla a un 100 o 150% con su repectivo diluyente, y se aplica un poco diferente al sellador o laca, en estos se traslapan las manos del abanico, con la tinta se comienza en donde termina la ultima evitando dejar un rallado....
y se aplica a dos manos al hilo de la madera...

si recuerdo otros tips los posteo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> esta FUNCIONA porque he hecho montones de cosas  : sillas , percheros , mesas de luz ,*cajas de Chandon*, roperos , aparadores


Hummmmm...cajas de Chandon...




​


----------



## AntonioAA

Lastima que estaban vacias hace rato, Profe!!!
Te acordas las que venian de regalo? Tengo algunas justamente con los cables de audio , puas y fotos...
Justamente empecé mis pruebas con una de ellas ... tal como recomendé .

lubeck: bueno lo tuyo , yo insistia en no matarse con la lija al principio , fijate que dije mas o menos los granos que dijiste... pero la lija fina solo despues del sellador ... es mucho mas simple!
La tintura a mi me ha dado buen resultado pasandola con un trapito MUY DILUIDA ( 10:1 aprox. ) , incluso permite corregir zonas en que la madera absorbe distinto.


----------



## lubeck

> yo insistia en no matarse con la lija al principio , fijate que dije mas o menos los granos que dijiste... pero la lija fina solo despues del sellador ... es mucho mas simple!



yo opino lo mismo los grados de las lijas mas o menos y dependiendo de la dureza de la base son esas...

con respecto a la tinta tambien de acuerdo, en las carpinterias normalmente se hace a muñeco (trapo o estopa) y en procesos industriales se hace a pistola, la diferencia se nota en que en trabajos de carpinteria se ve mas artesanal y de fabrica es mucho mas uniforme, eso se puede observar si tenemos un trabajo de fabrica y uno de carpintero...

aca hice un pequeño grafico del porque la importancia de lijar con varios grados... obviamente es teorico y dependiendo de muchos factores puede variar pero en teoria es el mismo proceso...


2.- la base se pule con grado 80 para emparejar la fibra de la madera, este si es a mano o con maquina se hace al hilo de la madera..
3.-como la lija del 80 es un grano grande deja surcos que se eliminan o se disminuyen con un grado menor que puede ser un 120, este es mas bien un asentado que un pulido por lo que no es necesario matarse puliendo...
4.- para tapar el poro que no es posible "aplanar a lija" se utiliza el tapaporo o masilla... este normalmente es opcional...
5.-y se asienta (empareja) con una lija 220(dependiendo de la preparacion)
6.-se aplica el sellador pero por la viscosidad por tener muchos sólidos quedan olas que se tienen que emparejar...
7.-se asienta con un grado 220 para cortar las crestas de las olas quedando unos microsurcos.
8.-con 360 se eliminan los microsurcos quedado solo los microporos que el sellador no logro tapar sirviendo para que la laca se ancle de manera adecuada...en este acentado no es necesario tardarse horas haciendolo, en realidad es solo una pasadita leve...
9.la razon de la laca es tapar los microporos que deja el sellador, y como es una mezcla menos viscoza se extiende mejor sobre la superficie y dependiendo del acabado deseado queda el brillo, semibrillo o el mate.

Fin


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> Anteriormente se hacia con "goma laca" que eran unas escamitas que se disolvian en "alcohol de lustrar".... no llegue a conocerlo y supongo que no debe ser facil conseguirla. Me toco "pelar" muebles que la tenian y no creo que haya sido mejor que la nitro ... vieron los muebles que hice hace 26 años ...siguen tal cual . La mesa no la mostré , pero tuvo en este tiempo 3 retocadas dado el uso intenso DE DIARIO .. esto muestra la calidad del material.
> 
> Lo que expuse lo "robé" mirando carpinteros e interrogandolos con cara de estúpido ( que me sale bien)
> y diciendo "uy ... que dificil debe ser eso !! ...nunca intentaría !! "....
> 
> Por supuesto que como en todas estas cosas , cada uno tendra su librito , esta FUNCIONA porque he hecho montones de cosas  : sillas , percheros , mesas de luz , cajas de Chandon , roperos , aparadores ... soy fanatico del roble antiguo .
> 
> Encantado de aportar algo que sirva . Espero los resultados de sus "Trabajos Practicos" ...
> No duden en preguntar .



aca en bsas se compra en artisticas la goma laca, y no es muy cara, el aceite que lei que usan es de oliva puro, y el alcohol el etilico, de hecho mi mujer usaba la goma laca para cosas de artistica, con respecto al dioxido de cerio, lei por ahi que lo usan para pulir cualquier laca, nitrosintetica, nitroselulosica, polurietanica, goma laca, y no se si me olvido de alguna otra, este polvo blanco, es el que se usa para pulir los cristales en optica, y lo aplican con la mano directamente, dejando un brillo superior al que queda usando la muñeca...

lubeck, tambien lei por ahi el tema de "cortar el pelo" de la madera, humedeciendola primero, dejandola secar, y luego cortarle el pelo a lija o viruta de acero muy fina... que de verdad hay en esto???


----------



## lubeck

> que de verdad hay en esto???



Puede ser cierto, mas yo nunca escuche de ese proceso...

es que todo es dependiendo de la madera que se utiliza, digamos el pino o banack es mucho mas blando que en el encino o mezquite, al ser mas blando la fibra es mas peluchuda y dificil de "aplanar" o "tapar"...

en realidad el fin en acabados finos es dejar lo mas terso posible la superficie ya sea mojandola o estufandola,.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

<mode off-topic=on>


AntonioAA dijo:


> Lastima que estaban vacias hace rato, Profe!!!
> Te acordas las que venian de regalo? Tengo algunas justamente con los cables de audio , puas y fotos...
> Justamente empecé mis pruebas con una de ellas ... tal como recomendé .


Seeee....tengo un par de ellas en casa de mis padres. Voy a ver de traerlas para experimentar...pero corro riesgos con mi mujer... 
</mode>


----------



## AntonioAA

Le haces un alhajero ... se lo regalas y quedas como Duque!

Respecto a los "pelos" ... no veo motivo a tanto proceso... el sellador los deja rigidos y por tanto se van con la lija...

Respecto al pulido ... si lo quieren espejo , emprenden con pasta de pulir de auto!! .
No olvidar que el nitro , ya sea celulosico o sintetico , era el famoso "duco"  que se utilizaba en los autos antes del acrilico ( en los ´60s)


----------



## lubeck

> Respecto al pulido ... si lo quieren espejo , emprenden con pasta de pulir de auto!! .



Ni de chiste....

para un buen acabado espejo, poliacrilicos o poliesters, se puede pulir con polish o similares, pero este mata el brillo por consecuente no se logra un acabado espejo... aun asi para lograrlo se necesitan calibradoras y maquinaria fuera del alcance de nosotros los mortales  el proceso de pulido es un poco mas complicado...

aca una pagina de interes si queremos hilar finito...

http://www.fepyr.com/es/area.html

Edito:

me acorde que para el pelo existe un producto que se llama aislante, que no es mas que un pre-sellador catalizado, este lo que hace es que es muy liquido penetra y plastifica las fibras, y al pulirlo practicamenta se quebran sin desprenderse... ademas de que se utiliza mucho menos sellador... si mal no recuerdo este tiene un rendimiento de 6mts cuadrados y un sellador mas o menos bueno anda sobre los 3mts cuadrados... (litro mezcla y a pistola )


----------



## fas0

antes que nada muchas gracias por esta nota Antonio, me motivó a meterme con el tema de las maderas, leer e investigar un poco sobre el tema.

tengo una preguntas, de novato.. obvio. Partiendo de una madera pino comprada, se lija un poco... ahi veo que dice que no hay que matarse. ¿se debe lijar durante 10min de cada lija (80, 150, 180) ? por poner un tiempo... me gustaria saber hasta donde debe hacerse.

pregunta tonta, fijador y sellador es lo mismo? pregunto porque consegui uno y luego me quedó la duda. http://www.argencolor.com.ar/productos.htm
para diluir esto sería 1/2 litro de tiner por cada litro de sellador?... resumiendo la mitad de lo que uno va a usar en tiner.

muchas gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola fas0, te contesto:

- En el link que mandas NO hablan de laca NITROSINTETICA ( esa es la palabra que tenes que buscar) 
La marca que habitualmente use por muchos años como dije, es ALBA , hay otras ...

- Cuanta lija? ... hasta que quede plana, pareja , suave al tacto ... tenes que usar los dedos de "sensores" ! Cuidado si es enchapado de no adelgazarlo demasiado ....

- Thinner:  tambien dije que es un poco "a ojo" , normalmente es 3 PARTES DE THINNER y UNA de laca...viene muy espesa, tipo miel.

suerte y paciencia , contame como te va yendo .


----------



## fas0

nono, el link era para mostrar la marca del *fijador*... *mi duda es si fijador es lo mismo que sellador*.

todavia estoy en la etapa del lijado.

lo del diluido me referia al sellador, si hay que usar la mitad de tiner que del sellado... todavia no llegué a la parte de la laca, de eso ya lei lo que dijiste.

y por ultimo... que opinás de esta laca _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-130317113-laca-marina-sistema-bi-capa-x-1ltrs-transparente-venier-_JM_ o esta de Petrilac?

se lo ideal sería todo marca Alba y afines... pero como estoy practicando me gustaria invertir al razonable y para trabajos chicos, hobby.

en fin, muchas gracias por leer mis dudas. saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que vi... fijador ese es para PAREDES ... el sellador que yo digo es NITRO tambien...

Las que me mencionas son derivados del BARNIZ ( esmalte sintetico ) , son buenas para dar a pincel , con una buena cantidad de manos quedan muy bien pero demoran MUCHAS HORAS en secar del todo y NO SON TAN DURAS DE SUPERFICIE....estan hechas para exteriores.
por otra parte seguramente son mas caras que lo que te digo ....

Lo que es muy bueno para soplete o pincel , pero NO PARA MUÑECA , es la laca UREICA GIORDANO , tiene catalizador  , es muy dura y BARATA!!!!


----------



## fas0

el ultimo, dice fijador para madera...

si, lo mio es todo a pincel, nada de soplete por ahora... ademas, es mas artesanal.

la que decis vos cual es?  Alba laca brillante? segun veo... ahi dice que se aplica a soplete, ja. Necesito uno economico o razonable que se pueda aplicar a pincel.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si!! esa misma ... tambien hay semi-mate .

*Si lees bien lo que puse *... se puede dar a pincel , es solo un poco mas trabajoso , hasta que le agarras la mano... yo la uso asi para cosas chicas pese a que tengo compresor por el trabajo que da limpiar la pistola. 

Si te gusta lo artesanal.. que mejor que esto!


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio, una duda, en el acabado con lija y pasta de pulir (como hago normalmente) hay que dejar secar bien la laca, acá me parece que es lo contrario, ¿es así? hay que pasar la muñeca con la laca todavia sin secar?


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: 
La laca seca en 15" segun temperartura y espesor de la capa... Solo que su dureza no es la maxima .

Con esto te quiero decir que no es que se haga "sin secar" , pero si en ese tiempo en que aun no está totalmente compacta . No quita que en  cualquier momento se pueda retocar . Es un material muy noble.


----------



## fas0

bueno muchas gracias Antonio, ya estoy en camino de... hacer algo, que? no se jaja.. pero estas manualidades me gustan, por ende lo voy a intentar.

te molesto con una pregunta mas. La tinta para darle color a la madera, quise conseguir CETOL porque decia que se podia mezlcar con aguarrás y listo.. a usar, pero no encontré. en su defecto encontré MADERIN... en la instruccion de este maderin dice: _ mezclar con 1litro de laca poliuretanica, barniz o sellador_.

¿no puedo simplemente mezclarlo con aguarrás, muñeca y a pintar?.. esta tinta me cambió todo el esquema.

en fin, gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dije antes... cualquier frasquito de tintura sirve ... Se diluye en THINNER nunca aguarrás !!

Para muñeca CONVIENE TEÑIR LA MADERA ANTES , ya que corremos riesgo de levantar el color al muñequear y es dificil retocar ...

Si usaramos soplete , puede agregarse al sellador en todo caso .NO a la laca para que no quede desparejo.


----------



## fas0

listo, no se hable mas.. gracias Antonio. mas adelante postearé fotos... saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados :
Como veran mis actividades extra laborales andan un poco lejos del audio en estos dias , me he dedicado a darle una nueva lustrada a mi mesa de comedor , pronta a cumplir 100 años de noble roble antiguo ( no distingo si americano o Eslavonia ) . 
Esta vez he usado la laca ureica cuyo envase ilustro . tiene en particular su extrema dureza superficial . La tabla del desayunador la hice con la misma y en 15 años de maltrato esta hermosa aun...
En este caso usé la SEMIMATE .
La madera tiene una veta FEROZ ( que a mi me gusta ) y es dificil dejarla un espejo , mas con la cantidad de lija y años que tiene .'
Lo que ven tiene 5 manos dadas a pincel , con lija 360 entre ellas y una mano a soplete . Posiblemente vaya otra mano mas ....


----------



## aquileslor

¿Alguien probó el plastificador que se usa para los pisos? Queda brillante, parejo y durísimo. Tengo estantes (un barcito) y marcos de espejos hechos en cedro de hace mucho tiempo y están un kilo. El problema es que hay que mezclar los dos componentes, pero lo resolví usando latas de arvejas vacías y con una regla medir los volúmenes. No necesita tanto lijado como la laca y recubre con mas espesor por lo que es mas durable para uso diario. Ademas el mismo actúa de sellador en la primer mano mas diluído. Y se aplica a pincel ( aunque tambien lo he usado a soplete). El petrilac que nombraron lo uso para proteger el brillo de metales pulidos o tonalizados.


----------



## juanfilas

Excelente Antonio, te comento que quizás use tu método del acabado a muñeca con mis nuevos bafles, si lo hago subo fotos, en las pruebas que hice se ve muy bien


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: acordate de dar las ultimas manos SIN COLORANTE , asi pulis sin problemas . Sino se te va adelgazar donde tiene color y puede quedar desparejo....

aquiles: el poliuretano de pisos no lo he probado , se me ocurre que es muy bueno . Solo que demora mucho en secar . Si usaste el de 2 componentes, debe ser muy parecido al que mencione arriba.
El petrilac es un BARNIZ, muy bueno y sobre todo mas para exteriores.


----------



## juanfilas

Si antonio, teñi primero y ahora le estoy dando manos de laca transparente.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo! Estoy seguro que a un tipo prolijo y habil como vos le va a quedar FANTASTICO. 

Acordate no mojar demasiado , asi no se levanta la laca . Con tintura ese es el peor riesgo .


----------



## Webtronica

Excelentes recomendaciones.
Las tomare en cuenta.
Gracias


----------



## osk_rin

Estos baflesitos los empece pintando a pistola, pero como lo cubria tanto como yo queria los temine muñequeando, con laca de piroxilina, despues de una serie de pulidas con polish blanco y una encerada asi quedaron..

al final del dia termine como hellboy ja ja


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> . . . . al final del dia termine como hellboy ja ja
> ]


----------

